# Grandson going to Australia



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2017)

My 21 yr old Grandson is in college studying Bio Medical Engineering. He is just getting ready to start his 3rd year. He has the opportunity to study a semester in Australia. He left this morning to fly to Sydney, Australia. I am very proud of all he has achieved so far,but I am a nervous wreck worrying about him in another country,and how much I will miss him. Right now his college wasn't far from my house and I was lucky to see him often. He will be gone until December. I know some people here live in Australia. I would love to hear anyone's views on Australia and it's safety. I live in the USA and it isn't that safe here,so maybe I'm worrying for nothing. What do you think ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2017)

Which university Sassy and where will he be living?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow ! What an opportunity for your grandson. I can see why you are so proud of him. Sadly it is true the US isn't as safe as it used to be. I'm sure all countries have the same problems. He can't live in a bubble because of it. It will be hard since you saw him so often but the time will go fast and he soon will be home and at least with the computer you can visit that way. My best to him.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Which university Sassy and where will he be living?



He will be living on campus and I can't remember if the college is in South Wales or Sidney,I'll have to check all the information.I'm just so worried that I can't think right now. I just spoke to him ,he is in a layover in Los Angeles. He has a 8hr layover before leaving for Australia.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow ! What an opportunity for your grandson. I can see why you are so proud of him. Sadly it is true the US isn't as safe as it used to be. I'm sure all countries have the same problems. He can't live in a bubble because of it. It will be hard since you saw him so often but the time will go fast and he soon will be home and at least with the computer you can visit that way. My best to him.



It is a wonderful opportunity,and I'm happy for him. I just am a worrier and want him safe. I told him if he has time could we please visit on the computer. He said OK Gram.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 12, 2017)

Sounds like he is going to the University of NSW which is renowned for Engineering and other STEM courses. It is in Randwick, a safe part of Eastern Sydney, quite close to the beaches and with excellent public transport. Rest easy. He will be fine as long as he doesn't wander into the flesh pots of the city in the wee small hours.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_New_South_Wales

http://www.australianuniversities.com.au/profiles/university-of-new-south-wales-unsw.html

https://www.unsw.edu.au/about-us

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...jYPVAhVFlZQKHUBECEIQ_AUICygC&biw=1032&bih=460


----------



## Kadee (Jul 12, 2017)

Sassy Warrigal will give you good advice about Sydney ......New South Wales ...it's a big beautiful very busy city but with all cities you have to be careful. I'm sure it will be a wonderful trouble free experience for your GS 

I live in the state of South Australia


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Sounds like he is going to the University of NSW which is renowned for Engineering and other STEM courses. It is in Randwick, a safe part of Eastern Sydney, quite close to the beaches and with excellent public transport. Rest easy. He will be fine as long as he doesn't wander into the flesh pots of the city in the wee small hours.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_New_South_Wales
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Warrigal for the links you posted. I am going to look in all of them. I do think the school is in South Wales. I'm still waiting to hear from him when the plane lands.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2017)

Not *South Wales *which is in the UK. He is going to *New* *South Wales * which is an eastern state of Australia, capital city Sydney. The University of New South Wales (UNSW) is in the eastern suburbs of Sydney.

Have you heard from him yet?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 4, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Not *South Wales *which is in the UK. He is going to *New* *South Wales * which is an eastern state of Australia, capital city Sydney. The University of New South Wales (UNSW) is in the eastern suburbs of Sydney.
> 
> Have you heard from him yet?



Sorry I just saw this today. Yes I heard from him we try to speak at least 2x's a week. He loves it there and he has made friends. When I talked to him on Sunday he was at a BBQ with some of the friends he has made. I really miss him but I am happy he is enjoying this experience.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 4, 2017)

It is a wonderful opportunity for him to be able to combine his studies with some overseas travel.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 4, 2017)

I've never been to OZ. But I met some very dear people from OZ. And I'm quite sure your grandson will be safe and well cared for. But there is the language barrier, they think they speak English.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 4, 2017)

Dead set, Fuzz. Better English than your mob.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 5, 2017)

I can assure you that Aussies are a warm, kind, generous people.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 6, 2017)

We got the opportunity to talk to him on something his Mom has on the phone. He looks like he is really enjoying himself. He was with some friends he made and they all said hello to us. They are taking a trip together at the end of the month when they have a break. They are talking about where they want to go. They mentioned Bali. I can't wait for him to get home. I really miss him but I am very happy he is having a good time and doing great in his classes.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2017)

Sassy, it sounds like an exciting time for your Grandson!  Don't worry, he will fill you in when he returns home.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 6, 2017)

Bali eh? Tell him to behave himself.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 6, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Bali eh? Tell him to behave himself.




I'll tell him,I just have to hope he listens !


----------

